# Chubby Baby Piccies from a Newbie



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I haven't posted any pictures here yet, but had some of my most recent litter I wanted to share. These are just cute, pre-fur piccies. Nothing too exciting but I love fat bubs.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I love them when they are chunky pink sausages.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

nice mice!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww! What lovely little chunky babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aw, little fat fuzzy darlins'! *cootchiecootchie*


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, they're gorgeous!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awwww... how old are they?


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love chunky babies. I believe they were 6 days old in these pics, just starting to get a light peach fuzz. The colors are in now and the Rexes are just starting to get wavy. Soon I will be annoying everyone everywhere with Rex baby pics. Lol. I have Doves, a PEW and maybe a Silver in here.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

I haz the fur!

Standard coated does, PEW and Dove w/ c-dilute.









The Rex in the background here has been tentatively named Ninja. She kept getting in all the shots.  









Yes, those are just shadows. Trying to get a profile shot of her nose! 









A little Yin and Yang action going on here. 









Ninja and Sumo here, she's such a porker still!









Anyway, just cute, fat and happy.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!! I love cheeky little Ninja :love1


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Me too. Waiting for eyes to open and more curls on the Dove girls.


----------

